
PHP Converts 2.2250738585072012e-308 Incorrectly - wglb
http://www.exploringbinary.com/php-converts-2-2250738585072012e-308-incorrectly/
======
wglb
Not to be confused with the number that hung java:
[http://www.exploringbinary.com/java-hangs-when-
converting-2-...](http://www.exploringbinary.com/java-hangs-when-
converting-2-2250738585072012e-308/) Or the other number that hung PHP:
[http://www.exploringbinary.com/php-hangs-on-numeric-
value-2-...](http://www.exploringbinary.com/php-hangs-on-numeric-
value-2-2250738585072011e-308/)

Pre-auth DoS may result.

